
Cost to store 1PB over 3 years (chart) - soared
http://www.quantum.com/pr/CostToStore.jpg
======
jepler
Without supporting calculations, I don't believe the numbers very much. Of
course Quantum, as a manufacturer of tapes and tape drives, will have chosen
assumptions that support using their product lines.

At $0.022/GB, the cheapest 3GB spinning media disks [source: pcpartpicker.com
right this second] will only set you back $22,000 for the 333 of them it takes
you to get to 1PB. Now, that leaves out a LOT of the cost to operate them over
3 years, but the difference between $22,000 for 1PB of raw HDDs and $1,666,000
for the estimated 3-year TCO means I've missed over 98.6% of the total cost
according to Quantum.

------
karmakaze
Assumes:

\- 3 year support

\- $1000 monthly hosting fees

\- admin costs for non-cloud items

\- 10% data accessed each month (for S3 and Glacier)

It would have been much better to have made a simple calculator to adjust how
much if any of these items to include. The 10% accessed for S3 and Glacier is
excessive and without it I think Glacier could be very competitive with tape.

And also missing from this chart is optical as Glacier is thought to be
implemented.

[https://storagemojo.com/2014/04/25/amazons-glacier-secret-
bd...](https://storagemojo.com/2014/04/25/amazons-glacier-secret-bdxl/)

